# Very bad forearm pain after going rigid



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

This isnt a broken bone thread or anything, although i have had my share of broken wrists more than once and i am coming off of a slipped disc in my back. But whats concerning me right now is my forarms and biceps. I got my first 29er SS rigid yesterday and i have rode a total of about 25 miles trail between yesterday and today. My forarms and biceps are extremely sore and i feel like my forarms are about to cramp up. It is the tops of my forarms that are in pain. Im not sure if its from the bumpy ride or from having to pull up harder to get the front wheel over stuff. Anyway, what can i do? Im a mechanic and need my arms at work.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Wish I could offer some help but I think I know where you're coming from. I ride a rigid and since my first season last year I have had some serious forearm and hand/wrist pain. I likewise have had a couple of bad wrist breaks and I do have osteoarthritis. I keep my wrist braced and I added bar ends to my handlebars so I can change positions. Hasn't been very effective. My ortho says it is not broken but i'm getting that tingly feeling in my thumb and forefinger. This sounds like a nerve problem? I'll follow your post closely to see if you get any good suggestions. I would try to vary my positions on the H-bar. 
Good luck!


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like i just needed to get used to riding rigid and build up some forarm srtength. I no longr have problems at al beside the occasional numb hand from holding on so tight. I had to learn to hold on tight while still being loose rather than being stiff and holding on for my life.


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

i don't really see how anyone could think that their forearms/wrists/hands are gonna be able to stand up to the type of abuse without pain and/or damage (if not now, later).

maybe go back to 'old school', with those things called 'shox', and stop beating the hell out of your body.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

The Diesel said:


> Looks like i just needed to get used to riding rigid and build up some forarm srtength. I no longr have problems at al beside the occasional numb hand from holding on so tight. I had to learn to hold on tight while still being loose rather than being stiff and holding on for my life.


Glad to hear that you are doing much better!  I think were death-gripping a bit in addition to needing to build up your fore-arm muscles. I have had similar problems occasionally....not so much anymore. I recently found that smaller diameter grips (Lizard Skins Charger Lock-On) and mentally checking myself to not hold on too tightly, don't clench my jaw, and keep my whole body looser while riding have really helped. In addition, I have built up my arm strength from riding and some light weight higher repetition dumbbell exercises.

BTW, I definitely don't ride my rigid on all the same trails that I ride with my suspension bike.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

that sux...i would switch to your left hand next time


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> that sux...i would switch to your left hand next time


I would but Natedog recomended a smaller diameter grip, not larger.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

swoodbrn said:


> i don't really see how anyone could think that their forearms/wrists/hands are gonna be able to stand up to the type of abuse without pain and/or damage (if not now, later).
> 
> maybe go back to 'old school', with those things called 'shox', and stop beating the hell out of your body.


I never thought rigid wouldnt be tough or painful at times. And its not really abuse, its alot smoother than you think once you learn to ride smooth, and that doesnt mean slow. I rode my friends GF xcaliber and felt like i was floating on air. Pretty nice if you wanna feel like your riding on black top all the time. Not saying i wont buy another suspended bike, in fact i know i will and i still have my old one(soon to be rigid though), but i doubt ill ride it as much. Its not as fun on fast single track. And i can already tell, from spending 15 minuted on my old bike, that rising SS had made me a much stronger and faster rider.

If you dont like it, cool. Im poor, so im glad i like it.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

you like having arm pain, extreme soreness and cramps?


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

tomsmoto said:


> you like having arm pain, extreme soreness and cramps?


Omgreadthefirst postorareyou tryingtomakea funnystupidjoke


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

tomsmoto said:


> you like having arm pain, extreme soreness and cramps?


wtf??? Next helpful post please. :thumbsup:


----------



## willygoat (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bar ends = good*

I've been a rigid rider for most of the last 24 years ( had a couple hardtails in the late "90's then went back to rigid), and learned long ago not to death grip.

Bar ends keep my hands from shooting off the grips while "softgripping".

No hand/wrist/arm issues to date. ( knocking on wood real hard right now ). My long rides in height of summer are 10-15 hours 10k+ vertical ft. My riding buddies ride hardtails and dually's with up to 5" travel. Myself and one other geared rigid guy ride all the same terrain as them and just as fast. (we're backcountry trail riding in N. Idaho and Western Montana, not huge hucking stuff, that's diffferent, but it is certainly not buff, smooth terrain)

I did recently leave my bike in one gear (34-17) for an few hour ride with a friend on his SS. That worked my arms more than any ride I've ever done. Mostly my elbows while climbing.
Since a lot of people are going to rigid and SS at the same time, I wonder what effects each has independently.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Like Paul Harvey said,"Here's the rest of the story." In 1996 I had a life threatening treestand accident. Long story short, Almost lost my arm because I hung by my arm from my treestand for 3 1/2 hours. My arm was shattered but through alot of therapy I regained the use of it. Last year I started riding rigid because I am too heavy for suspentions. Near the end of the season my arm started to hurt and has increased up to now. Saw one ortho and he didn't want any parts of fixing my arm. Now on July 31 I'll finally see a reputable surgeon and we'll see what he can do. So not riding much because of this. It's driving me nuts! So we'll see what happens. Wish me luck!!!!


----------

